# Lyft "zones" (higher chance to get a ride)



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Has anyone camped the little pins on the screen and gotten rides from there so far?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

What that really means is higher chance of base rate rides. No thanks.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> What that really means is higher chance of base rate rides. No thanks.


Yeah but for someone doing anything while on queue elsewhere, it's extra while you wait.

I take it you haven't tried it.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Lyft and they're "higher chance of rides" pin drops are 100% B*S. So far at least two thirds of the time I've seen them position the pin directly in the middle of a cemetery, empty parking lots, and mostly just random residential neighborhoods, basically anywhere there is literally NOTHING going on at all. And the rest of the time, IF you do happen to get a ride near one those b*s pin drops, it's just pure luck or a coincidence and has nothing to do with that b*s pin.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

chitown73 said:


> Lyft and they're "higher chance of rides" pin drops are 100% B*S. So far at least two thirds of the time I've seen them position the pin directly in the middle of a cemetery, empty parking lots, and mostly just random residential neighborhoods, basically anywhere there is literally NOTHING going on at all. And the rest of the time, IF you do happen to get a ride near one those b*s pin drops, it's just pure luck or a coincidence and has nothing to do with that b*s pin.


I see, so I wasn't the only one seeing it.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

My theory on that is if there is a higher chance of rides, it means there is more demand. Where is the PT? Show me the PT or F off. This is probably their way of artificially relocating cars.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

kevink said:


> Show me the PT or F off.


My thoughts exactly. Unfortunately Lyft knows it can manipulate the majority of clueless drivers into taking unprofitable jobs through various forms of psychological manipulation.

On this front Lyft is far worse than Uber.... since Travis left Uber is seems to be cutting back on the psychological manipulation techniques while Lyft is doubling down on it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

kevink said:


> My theory on that is if there is a higher chance of rides, it means there is more demand. Where is the PT? Show me the PT or F off. This is probably their way of artificially relocating cars.


Yep how they sugar coat ant placement.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Useless feature for me in San Francisco Bay Area. If I’m far out I might use it but otherwise it waste gas. I guess it’s better then nothing but not a huge help


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Everyone go to those pins. I'll wait here. 

I have seen same thing with pins placed in spots I know I'm not getting a ride. Yeah, let me go to this deserted industrial park at 2am. That should be fun!


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I always notice in NJ that the Lyft pins are always directing me into the hood where I can get some Lyftline ghetto rides. I guess some drivers fall for it as they are new and don't see that they are being manipulated and managed by Lyft like servile dogs.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have tried chasing the pins during hourly guarantee times.

Absolutely pointless. You do not have a higher chance of rides at the pins, or if you do, not as good at least as the spots I already know to wait in.

As soon as you get to the pin too, they often relocate the pins somewhere else also.

What's worse is now during hourly guarantees they create a region you have to stay inside of... and now the pins appear OUTSIDE the box?

Hmm, Lyft... provide a promotion to keep people in a box... and then you think you don't have enough cars outside the box? No big surprise there that drivers don't want to wait outside the box when they are promised $45/hr inside the box and you're lucky to get $10/hr outside the box.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

In my previous reply i mentioned that in my area Lyft had placed the "higher chance of rides" pin in the middle of a cemetery... since then they've done that same exact location at least 3-4 times each week, sometimes more than once in the same day or when the cemetery is closed. 
So... unless there's been a real life Zombie Apocalypse and the corpses are using Lyft, I'd say that just proves those pins are total b*s.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Lyft and they're "higher chance of rides" pin drops are 100% B*S. So far at least two thirds of the time I've seen them position the pin directly in the middle of a cemetery, empty parking lots, and mostly just random residential neighborhoods, basically anywhere there is literally NOTHING going on at all. And the rest of the time, IF you do happen to get a ride near one those b*s pin drops, it's just pure luck or a coincidence and has nothing to do with that b*s pin.


I get a lot of rides from cemeteries. The dead are all trying to come back and it's usually a long ride!


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Lyft Zone pinned at a Court st where crack heads and hookers stay at. I said TF is this BS. Then it moved the pin to the middle of a train yard...... no Amtrak or Services.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

It's just a new feature somebody made up to watch all the ants follow it like candy. Bet they're in the war room laughing


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

If you keep on moving the pin moves with you . Try it next time .


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Is this like an uber boost zone, aka if you're a newb please come over here so we can 100% guarantee there's no chance in hell it will surge? You should see the boost zone in my city on friday. You can't spit without hitting another driver.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I always notice in NJ that the Lyft pins are always directing me into the hood where I can get some Lyftline ghetto rides. I guess some drivers fall for it as they are new and don't see that they are being manipulated and managed by Lyft like servile dogs.


Same here! I clicked the navigate to area button a couple times just to see where it would send me, and got the hell outta there once I arrived. I've ignored that "higher chance of rides" pop up ever since.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

As soon as I decline a Lyft ping a 'higher chance of rides' pin shows up where the pax is.

So to me it just means somebody's already turned someone down in that location.


----------



## GRUMPYCAT73 (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't follow the pin but I do always see it's following me. I'm not going to those pin drops to waste gas and site see! They are pointless!


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

I have wasted 1 hour 15 mins hoping to get a ping in that 60% plus fare zone but didn't get a ping so I don't even bother to go there anymore.Lyft sucks....


----------

